# New Barebow riser by CD Archery



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

CD Archery is proud to announce a new option for barebow shooters.

Here are the specs:
25"ILF
RH or LH
T6061 Aluminum 
Jager grip the Avalon platform
4 stab holes 3 on the front and 1 on the back.
stainless hardware
Custon limb bolts.
Anodized finish
Weight 4lb 4oz


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool. I like the build up to shoot of the shelf. 

How are they vertically balanced and how is the shot reaction when shot without added weight or stabilizers?

Are these for sale yet?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Tony, I shot mine on a vegas face 20 minutes after I got it...didn't really tune it much shot a 284 with no added weight or stab....at the shot it just jumps forward ever so slight.

We've had 15 made and got 18 sold so we just placed another order....lead time is about 4 weeks.


Thanks for your interest.


Dewayne


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Where are these risers made? Until now I'd never heard of them. I do like the bump for shooting off the shelf. Actually, I love that. In the past I've made wooden inserts for my Olympic risers to shoot off the shelf. 

So if you could, where made and how much? I'm very interested.

Thanks.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Stone, these are made right here in my hometown of Christiansburg Va. They're designed,made,assembled here...$650 tyd.


Dewayne


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice looking riser Dewayne. I hope you'll sell a ton of them. Will you be at the LAS Classic?


----------



## Plucker (May 24, 2014)

Cool looking, whats the idea behind the custom limb bolt? Is it for other type of limbs than ILF or how does it work, a few pictures might clear it up (with the added benefit that I get to see more eye candy like this)

Personally I dont like the build up in the sight window as that would limit me to only using wrap around style of rests, but each to his own...


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

We wanted a custom look for the bolt so we designed our own...still fits the ILF limb

Dewayne


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Blacky,yes in will be a Lancaster 

Dewayne


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Dewayne, where can these risers be obtained once production is up? I looked online and could not find a webpage. Maybe sold through Lancaster Archery eventually?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Stone, right now only through me or Calvin, no website yet but eventually...Lancaster may sell them at a later date just not right now.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

vabowdog said:


> Stone, right now only through me or Calvin, no website yet but eventually...Lancaster may sell them at a later date just not right now.
> 
> 
> Dewayne Martin


Thanks. I think it's a terrific development. A heavy riser to compete with the Club 650, and it has a bump so it's easier to shoot in trad divisions off the shelf without the owner having to fabricate something. I hope you sell a million of them.

Nice grip, too.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Stone, thanks I too hope we sell a million...LOL


Plucker, the hump can be omitted from the program if you prefer...it doesn't interfere with feathers,rest,plunger,vanes stick on rest...it just keeps the ones who want to shoot off the shelf from having to build up the shelf with wood or metal.


Thanks,

Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

vabowdog said:


> Stone, thanks I too hope we sell a million...LOL
> 
> 
> Plucker, the hump can be omitted from the program if you prefer...it doesn't interfere with feathers,rest,plunger,vanes stick on rest...it just keeps the ones who want to shoot off the shelf from having to build up the shelf with wood or metal.
> ...


The way you do the "hump" properly is to have a hole below the plunger hole, with the "hump" being secured in the lower hole and removable.

But there I go giving it away again...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> The way you do the "hump" properly is to have a hole below the plunger hole, with the "hump" being secured in the lower hole and removable.
> 
> But there I go giving it away again...


That wouldn't be allowed here


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Plucker said:


> Cool looking, whats the idea behind the custom limb bolt? Is it for other type of limbs than ILF or how does it work, a few pictures might clear it up (with the added benefit that I get to see more eye candy like this)
> 
> Personally I dont like the build up in the sight window as that would limit me to only using wrap around style of rests, but each to his own...


Cool looking !!!

Custom limb bolt? I see a standard machine bolt and Flanged limb bolt. Which are you referring to?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Bob, the big stainless one..


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rumor has it that CD Archery is assembling a shooting staff that exceeds Mathews............well at least they weigh more. :embara:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

vabowdog said:


> View attachment 2111318


Hello
Very nice.
Is that limb pocket removable. Or is it stationary. [ Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Very nice.
Is that limb pocket removable. Or is it stationary. [ Thanks

Since limbwalker is being ever so kind and generous here. And no hint of $ for his good deed. ha ha.
He open the door for me to. The 2 flat squares, of the 2 limb pockets . I can visualize a small tapped hole for choice added weight. [ Later


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Unk, the limb pocket is stationary, above and below the flats is tapped for weight if you wanted.


Dewayne


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Has it got a name yet? If not I propose The Beast. It will intimidate any riser out there except maybe the MK Alpha (which should have been called The Shark).

Looking good.
Cheers


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

vabowdog said:


> Unk, the limb pocket is stationary, above and below the flats is tapped for weight if you wanted.
> 
> 
> Dewayne


==================

Hello
Thanks Dewayne for the input.
:embara: Sorry I double posted here. Had a phone call come in. 
Lost where I was at. And to late to edit. [ Later


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes it does have a name "Contender WF 25"

Dewayne Martin


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Contender is almost as good as The Beast... Congrats and good luck (though from the sounds of it, you don't need luck at the rate the demand seems to be going).


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Bob, 


Dewayne


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice to see another dedicated Barebow riser made in the USA :thumbs_up


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Steve.


Dewayne


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> The way you do the "hump" properly is to have a hole below the plunger hole, with the "hump" being secured in the lower hole and removable.
> 
> But there I go giving it away again...



That would be my preference also. I'm just not a big fan of the hump. 

Even a half round aluminum shelf, cut to about 1/2" wide, anodized to match the riser, and mounted on the flat shelf with mounting tape.









Leaves more options open in my opinion.

KPC


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Gerep, that's a great way to do it...I've seen people do it like that before, I've used wood,metal,Velcro...we wanted to offer on this riser the option if adding just a piece of Velcro on top of the hump...plus you can use your plunger and mechanical rest right over top of it...take it off install a set screw and you're off the shelf..


The hump is an option..the next batch of 25 there will be a couple with no hump..there's one going to Switzerland that will have no hump, it doesn't cost extra either way. We thought it would be nice for the ones who gotmtired of building up a 600.00 riser with a piece of wood or taping a piece of wood or metal onto one.


Dewayne


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I guess I just prefer the option of either having it there...or not.

Just out of curiosity, is there a reason you extended the hump all the way to the outside edge of the shelf? If you're going to make it permanent, why not stop it about half way? It will give you more than enough space to adjust for proper centershot, but not so much that it could possibly interfere with fletching, while either shooting off the hump or an elevated rest.









Just a thought.

KPC


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

GEREP said:


> That would be my preference also. I'm just not a big fan of the hump.
> 
> Even a half round aluminum shelf, cut to about 1/2" wide, anodized to match the riser, and mounted on the flat shelf with mounting tape.
> 
> ...


That would not be allowed in Trad class here. Having the hump as part of the bow makes it legal.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Legal for what BJ? I know the half rounds would be legal for IBO, as long as they are hard, and whatever you cover them with is not more than 1/8".

KPC.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

OAA Trad class has some Trad Nazis in it. Rule states 1/8" cover on shelf but the argued it means no build ups allowed, just the 1/8" max.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Gerep, thanks for the thoughts, we wanted a full width so you could have as many choices of arrows and adjustability as needed...I shoot a really stiff,fat arrow and seems like mine are always pointing further left than should be....however if we see the full width is causing issues then we would modify it.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Having the hump as part of the bow makes it legal.


And so long as we have "trad nazi's" walking around in flannel and "enforcing" stupid rules like this one, barebow archers will never be taken seriously among the target archery community. 

Flame away... Its the truth.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I'd like to see shooting off the shelf outlawed from all classes. Try that on for size. Sure would clear things up. Nazi's might find they shoot better in the end.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

With all due respect can we please keep this thread from becoming a pissing match.


Thanks 

Dewayne Martin


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Sorry, Dewayne. Was meant as humor. I like the bump on your riser. The reason I'd get one.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

No need to apologize, it just seems like a lot of good threads get derailed into mudslinging.

Thanks 

Dewayne Martin


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

vabowdog said:


> No need to apologize, it just seems like a lot of good threads get derailed into mudslinging.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dewayne Martin


You're correct. And strangely enough, they all have one common denominator.



> With all due respect can we please keep this thread from becoming a pissing match.


Sorry Dewayne. Someone (once again) got us fired up.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Back to the riser design...

If there is an option to have the hump or not, that's a great feature to offer.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

vabowdog said:


> Gerep, thanks for the thoughts, we wanted a full width so you could have as many choices of arrows and adjustability as needed...I shoot a really stiff,fat arrow and seems like mine are always pointing further left than should be....however if we see the full width is causing issues then we would modify it.
> 
> 
> Dewayne Martin



No problem Dewayne, good luck with your endeavor.









If you don't mind me asking, and it's not a trade secret, what was the thought process behind the "wings" on the back side of the riser?

Optics? Weight distribution? Balance? Something else? 

Thanks

KPC


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Back to the riser design...
> 
> If there is an option to have the hump or not, that's a great feature to offer.




LW, yes the hump is an option...we have an order placed for 25 which should be ready in a month or so and a few of them will not have the hump...we can remove the hump even on a riser that's already been anodized it's just a surcharge then for refinishing.

Thanks 

Dewayne


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

GEREP said:


> No problem Dewayne, good luck with your endeavor.
> 
> View attachment 2115316
> 
> ...







Hope this helps,


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

vabowdog said:


> Hope this helps,


Makes sense, thanks.

KPC


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Gerep, the answer is right after your question..i did this from my cell phone.


Dewayne


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

DeWayne, with that top "wing" is it top heavy? The video over on TT shows a severe roll back even with BB weights added.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

vabowdog said:


> Gerep, the answer is right after your question..i did this from my cell phone.
> 
> 
> Dewayne


Yep, I saw it. Thanks.

KPC


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> DeWayne, with that top "wing" is it top heavy? The video over on TT shows a severe roll back even with BB weights added.


Jon, we balanced the top and the bottom so when the shot goes off the bow jumps forward evenly even without weight...the high grip that's included on the bow can cause the top limb to roll back at the shot.

The only way to have a bow fall forward at the shot is with a stab with weight.

Dewayne


----------

